
Show HN: "Flawesome” – A Note Taking App with Diary Workflow - ashishbharadwaj
https://github.com/ashishBharadwaj/flawesome
======
vatsmea
This is a really helpful tool! When are you planning to release it to macos?

~~~
ashishbharadwaj
Thanks! I am glad you liked it! Release for macos will be soon! Most probably
within a week at max! The reason i haven't been able to release for mac yet is
because it would require a mac to package this! I am working on a work around
to get this packaged for mac! Do visit the repo in a few days!

~~~
vatsmea
Sure, Thanks for sharing :)

------
utsav_jha
This app is exactly what i needed. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
ashishbharadwaj
I am glad I could be of help!

